# "Der Feind greift mein Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe :-)



## scholzi (28. Feb. 2009)

Teichfreaks,
wir haben letztes Jahr im Frühjahr einen Teich (ca 23000 Liter) gebaut.
Bilder dazu hab ich in unser Album geladen.

Beim Wasserpflanzenzüchter meines Vertrauens habe ich ca.120 junge 
Pflanzen gekauft, die ich in gebr. Blähton und feinen Kies gesetzt hab.
Soweit ist auch alles gut angewachsen und ich konnte heut sogar schon neue
Triebe entdecken. 
Nur eines macht mir Sorgen, alle Unterwasserpflanzen die ich einsetzte
(__ Wasserpest und Tausenblatt) wurden mit so einer dussligen Glibberalge
überzogen.
Das ist der Feind:
 
Die Wasserpest ist im Laufe des letzten Jahres abgestorben, das __ Tausendblatt hat lange braune 
Stängel bekommen und oben blieb ein grüner Puschel der auf der Wasseroberfläche schwamm.
Nachdem die Eisdecke endlich abgeschmolzen ist hingen die ca 1m
langen Wedel nach unten Richtung Grund und das einzige was da noch
grün ist, ist der Feind 
 
Gut, da ich ja weiß das Algen im ersten Jahr normal sind und sich noch keine
langen grüne Fäden gebildet haben, werd ich sie mal mit Geduld bekämpfen.
Aber was mach ich mit den ca.15 Tausendblatt-Pflanzen??
sollte ich abwarten ob alles wieder ins Lot kommt oder so
schnell wie möglich die Wedel abschneiden bevor sie vegammeln??

Gruß@all   
Robert    



PS:alle 

 haben den Winter gut überstanden


----------



## flohkrebs (1. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

hallo!
Ohhh....
so viele Aufrufe und keine Antwort...
Leider weiß ich auch nicht wirklich eine Lösung für dein Problem.
Ich würde vielleicht bei ein paar Pflanzen abschneiden und bei ein paar Pflanzen "nix tun" (abwarten).
Es besteht immer noch Hoffnung!! 
Bei unserem Forellen-Teich hab ich ganz ganz ähnliche Probleme!
Fadenalgen wachsen "wie wild", die "höheren" Unterwasserpflanzen schwächeln 
Wenn die Fadenalgen dann absterben, werden sie glitschig - nach einiger Zeit steigen sie hoch und ich kann sie mit dem Kescher abfischen (das nennen wir hier "Algenblüte" - obwohl es vielleicht nicht ganz die korrekte Bezeichnung ist!)
Jedenfalls hab ich auch noch keine "Lösung" für dieses Problem. 
hier habe ich versucht für mich eine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen zu finden....
Es ist halt tatsächlich so, dass die Algen im Frühling als erstes (und sehr schnell) zu wachsen beginnen, die höheren Pflanzen holen dann meistens später auf...
Daher:
gib die Hoffnung nicht auf!!  

Bei mir sind die gesetzten Tannenwedel im ersten Jahr verschwunden, im nächsten Jahr sind sie dann wieder gekommen und haben schöne kleine "Tannenbäumchen" über Wasser gebildet....
Das (einjährige) __ Hornkraut hat diese Algenattacken bei uns am besten überlebt, eben, weil es sehr schnell wächst, und nicht unbedingt mit den Wurzeln im Substrat festgewachsen sein muss...
(Ähriges) Tausendblatt war auch seeeeeehr langsam im Anwachsen - bin gespannnt, ob es auch heuer wieder kommt....
Ich hab "mein Tausendblatt" übrigens nicht gekauft, sondern "selber gezogen" aus in einem anderen Teich herumschwimmenden Teilen - hat bei mir Wurzeln gebildet und langsam aber doch ist es weitergewachsen....
__ Wasserfeder kann man auch auf diese Art vermehren!!

Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei den Pflanzen!!!!

Und falls es doch nichts wird: probier eine andere Pflanzenart!
Die Unterwasserpflanzen haben ja auch unterschiedliche Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität/Temperatur/Sonnenscheindauer etc.
Prinzipiell halt ich Lehm für das beste Pflanzsubstrat - außer du hast gründelnde Fische!!
(was für Fische hast du denn in deinem Teich? bei Kois ist Lehm wahrscheinlich nicht soooo empfehlenswert)
Lehm kann die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser bis zu einem gewissen Grad binden, dann stehen sie den Algen nimmer zur freien Verfügung, sondern nur mehr den wurzelnden Unterwasserpflanzen!!
Kies ist zwar gut, weil er keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe in den Teich bringt, aber eben auch keine "halten" kann. Die Wasserpflanzen stehen dann weiterhin in direkter Konkurenz zu den Algen...

viel Glück noch mit den Pflanzen!!!
und super, dass es den Fischen gut geht!!  
liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (1. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

Hi Robert,

das __ Papageienfeder (ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei der Beschreibung 





> das Tausendblatt hat lange braune
> Stängel bekommen und oben blieb ein grüner Puschel der auf der Wasseroberfläche schwamm.


um genau diese handelt) im Winter erfriert ist völlig normal.

Wenn sie tief genug gesetzt war, haben die Stengel überlebt und diese treiben dann wieder neu aus.
Es gibt Sorten mit grünen Stengeln und welche mit rot-braunen. Aus diesen erfolgt ein neuer Austrieb.

Alles was matschig-zerfroren ist, kannst Du getrost auf dem Kompost entsorgen.

__ Wasserpest wächst nur dort gut, wo wirklich reichlich Nährstoffe vorhanden sind und ihr die Wasserwerte (Härte) zusagt. Ich hatte im alten Teich nie Erfolg damit. 
Im neuen Teich müßte noch welche vorhanden sein, aber neue Teiche haben eben meistens einen Nährstoffüberschuß. 

Von den Algen würde ich immer einen Teil entfernen, denn sie rauben den Pflanzen das Licht. Andererseits entziehen sie bereits jetzt dem Wasser Nährstoffe, die es allem Anschein nach in ausreichender Menge hat.


----------



## waterman (2. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *



scholzi schrieb:


> :
> Nur eines macht mir Sorgen, alle Unterwasserpflanzen die ich einsetzte
> (__ Wasserpest und Tausenblatt) wurden mit so einer dussligen Glibberalge
> überzogen.



Hallo zusammen,
diese glitschige Alge hatte ich mir letztes Spätsommer auch über einen Ableger der __ Papageienfeder in den Teich geholt. Im Winter hatte ich deshalb ziemlich trübes Wasser. Die P.-feder habe ich jetzt gut gestutzt, sie war nur an der Wasseroberfläche erfroren (weich geworden). Ansonsten dürften die Pflanzen bei den steigenden Temperatuten wohl bald anfangen zu wachsen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Biotopfan (2. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

Hallo wart doch erstmal, was an den Pflanzen noch kommt... Wenn die Triebspitzen da sind, kannste die veralgten Pflanzenteile immernoch rausschmeißen...
Myrophyllum ist normal ein guter Algenvernichter und Sauerstoffspender. Da kommt es auf jeden Trieb an.

Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## scholzi (2. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

 @all
danke für eure guten Antworten.
Ich werde die ganze Sache jetzt erstmal beobachten und mal
sehen was da noch so aus den Stängeln kommt.
Die ganzen Geschichten mit dem Nährstoffhaushalt des Wassers will
mir auch nicht recht in die Birne..
Ich war gestern bei einem Kumpel im AQ Werte messen(Tröpfchentest J-L)
und habe da PO4-Wert1,8:shock und ein NO3 von 40 gemessen.
Normalerweise, laut meinem Verständnis, müsste das AQ vor Algen aus allen 
Nähten platzen....!!!!!!Pustekuchen....paar kleine in den Ecken und auf der
Deko:crazy!
Meine PO4 und NO3 Werte liegen seit Neubau bei Null und ich hab ein 
Algenproblem....Sowas kann man auch schwer glauben aber es ist so.
LG Robert


----------



## Biotopfan (3. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

Hallo das werden wir wohl nicht verstehen... Allerdings kam bei mir vor etlichen Jahren das Wasser schon mit über 50mg Nitrat aus der Leitung und ich hatte auch keine Algen...
Wo hast Du den das Algenproblem? Auch im Aq oder "nur" im Teich?

Erstmal würde ich mal behaupten, Algen einschleppen geht garnicht, weil sie immer und überall sind... Sogar im Leitungswasser und in der Luft.
Allerdings nehmen sie jede kleine Chance wahr, wenn die Umstände für sie Günstig sind... Deshalb müssen wir für Algen ungünstige Vorraussetzungen schaffen
Im Moment habe ich angefangen das Buch von Diana Walstrad über Aquarien zu lesen. Darin sind zb. auch Tabellen mit Alleophatie. Darin steht aber eigenlich, das Myrophyllum durch Aussendung von alleophatischen Stoffen Algen unterdrücken kann. Von solchen Pflanzen gibt es noch mehr...
Das könnte auch die Erklärung sein, warum man in gut laufende Aquarien gerne veralgte Moose einbringen kann und die irgendwann weg sind... Im Gurkenglas auf dem Fensterbrett überleben ehr die Algen, mangels Konkurrenz...
Ich denke mal, Konkurrenten rein, Schlamm dulden und Co2 nicht austreiben, Pflanzenmasse ernten(__ Hornkraut ist toll).
Einfach natürliche Gegebenheiten zulassen und es wird von alleine gut... Bei mir hat es 2 Jahre gedauert und es war keine einzige Alge mehr da... Ein bisschen Algenblüte im Juni und das wars...Blick bis zum Boden.
Mach Dich nicht verrückt und hyperventiliere nicht gleich... 
Viele Grüße Biotopfan

Achja, heute hab ich die ersten Bitterlinge und Moderlischen gesehen
Keine Leichen im Gestrüpp... hatte ernsthafte bedenken, weil ich mit meinem Eisfreihalter am 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag nichtmehr landen konnte und bis letzte Woche zugefroren war... aber richtig...


----------



## scholzi (3. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *



,
wir haben uns vor lauter Vorfreude auf die neue Teichsaison
im Winter ein Aquarium zugelegt.Weil ohne Fisch ging es dann 
doch nicht!Aber die Algen wachsen im Teich und ich hoffe mal 
das sich das dieses Jahr einpegelt. Ich werde mir die nächsten
Wochen auch noch neue Pflanzen holen und warte schon freudig
das alles schön zuwächst.

Mit dem CO2 austreiben ist das so ne Sache, durch das Filter geplätscher
geht doch zu viel verloren und so richtig ändern kann man das doch auch nicht.?


Und sag dein Fischis das es bald wieder Futter gibt, jetzt wo sie so schön durch den Winter gekommen sind.
Bevor sie sich noch 

 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Biotopfan (3. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *

Neenee, meine Fischli kriegen von mir nix zum fressen... Die müssen schon selber suchen. Hab ja nur __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinnge und die machen das prima Höchstens wenn ich mal durchzählen will, kann es sein, das mal ein paar Futterflocken reinfallen...
Das klappt schon mit den Algen...
Naja, solange Du nicht viele Pflanzen hast, brauchst Du das Geplätscher ja warscheinlich für den Sauerstoff...

Komisch, dass in einem Teich ganz andere Gesetze gelten als im Aquarium...
Da darf garnix plätschern, wenn viele Pflanzen drin sind, sonst geht garnix...
Aquarien hab ich auch, gestern hab ich nochmal 3 Kleine dazugeholt:crazy
Weil ich Aqpflanzen züchten möchte...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## framp (3. März 2009)

*AW: "Der Feind greift mein  Tausendblatt an!" Neuling braucht hilfe *



Annett schrieb:


> das __ Papageienfeder (ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich bei der Beschreibung um genau diese handelt) im Winter erfriert ist völlig normal.
> 
> Wenn sie tief genug gesetzt war, haben die Stengel überlebt und diese treiben dann wieder neu aus.
> Es gibt Sorten mit grünen Stengeln und welche mit rot-braunen. Aus diesen erfolgt ein neuer Austrieb.
> ...



Kann ich alles nur bestätigen. Speziell wenn es ein neuer Teich ist ist eine menschliche Unterstützung der nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen gegen die Algen notwendig - sprich - regelmaßiges Absammeln der Algen. Nach 1-2 Jahren ist das dann nicht mehr notwendig wenn sich der Teich eingefahren hat.


----------

